# Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald [November 16, 2018]



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

​


> At the end of , the powerful   was captured by MACUSA (Magical Congress of the United States of America), with the help of . But, making good on his threat, Grindelwald escaped custody and has set about gathering followers, most unsuspecting of his true agenda: to raise wizards and witches up to rule over all non-magical beings.
> 
> In an effort to thwart Grindelwald's plans,  enlists his former student Newt Scamander, who agrees to help, unaware of the dangers that lie ahead. Lines are drawn as love and loyalty are tested, even among the truest friends and family, in an increasingly divided wizarding world.


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 6, 2018)

Liked the first one so I'll definitely check this one too.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2018)

I wonder if it's going to show young Albus and Grindelwald kissing in a dark alley.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I wonder if it's going to show young Albus and Grindelwald kissing in a dark alley.


This is going to be like the Basketball Diaries.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I wonder if it's going to show young Albus and Grindelwald kissing in a dark alley.


Since Grindelwald wasn't gay it'd be sexual assault on Dumbledore's part.  Maybe they would tie it into the [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG] movement.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

Albus sounds like a creep.

Grindelwald probably turned bad because Albus wouldn’t take no for an answer.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 7, 2018)

Very likely.

Same thing might have happened on Tom Riddle, when he studied in Hogwarts. It explains why Voldemort was scared of Dumbledore. Poor boy was scarred for life.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2018)

It’s legitimately canon that Dumbledore was a p*d*p****, right?  He was always offering the kids lemon drops to come to his office.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## God (Jul 12, 2018)

Fuck yes


----------



## IchLiebe (Jul 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Since Grindelwald wasn't gay it'd be sexual assault on Dumbledore's part.  Maybe they would tie it into the [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG] movement.


Dumbledoor wurnt ckwyer? Or was he. I know his actor was gay and I think I heard something before that dumbledoor was gay as a retcon for the actor.


I thought the first one was really good, hyped for the second...but


Voldemort>Grindelwald, so I hate that we more or less have a villain that is weaker in the timeline of the movies. Meaning that even though Voldemort was after Grindelwald in the timeline of history, we seen voldemort before grindelwald. Gw was always hyped as terrifying in the potter series so leave hopehope that he will be ruthless. Voldemort  had more strength but really wasn't all that terrifying on screne, all shadow work and no light(sunlight) work. Sometime a city needs to be destroyed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## God (Jul 13, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Dumbledoor wurnt ckwyer? Or was he. I know his actor was gay and I think I heard something before that dumbledoor was gay as a retcon for the actor.
> 
> 
> I thought the first one was really good, hyped for the second...but
> ...



Voldemort May have been a more capable magician but he never had the elder wand on his side


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2018)

RIP Richard Harris

the only Dumbledore I'll acknowledge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Jul 16, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Voldemort May have been a more capable magician but he never had the elder wand on his side


True, but goldenrod with the elder wand couldn't lose as far as hype goes, yet Dumbledore beat gw, though we don't know how Dumbledore won it will be interesting to see.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 16, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> True, but goldenrod with the elder wand couldn't lose as far as hype goes, yet Dumbledore beat gw, though we don't know how Dumbledore won it will be interesting to see.



It might be because Dumbledore spent years thinking about GW's wand.


----------



## Junnah (Jul 16, 2018)

i dont like these movies.... the glow is gone for me. its just comedy sometimes


----------



## IchLiebe (Jul 16, 2018)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> It might be because Dumbledore spent years thinking about GW's wand.


maybe so...but



if Neville had the elder wand we would expect Dumbledore to win. But with a competent advanced sorcerer like gw with a wand that has that power, dumbledore can't win straight up. So itd  be interesting to see how he wins.


if y'all have seen will smith s the Bright, I liked the lore behind it and was thinking Harry potter need. To move toward the 21st century or as cliche as is, bring an ancient evil back to life that Harry has to stop.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 21, 2018)

Looks good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2018)

Should have recast Depp. He's fucked this up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> How?


He looks like shit and his rep is in the ground. His acting skills blow too. Also He'll be dead before this franchise is done.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> He looks like shit and his rep is in the ground. His acting skills blow too. Also He'll be dead before this franchise is done.


According to who? . Depp is hailed as one of Hollywood's best actors, what about his skills blow?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

To me Depp is still a problem.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2018)

In July 2018, Depp was sued for allegedly punching a crew member twice in the ribs during a foul-mouthed tirade. Court documents stated that the actor "reeked of alcohol" and took drugs on set.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2018)

And?  That has nothing to do with his acting ability.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Newt needs to go with Zoe Kravitz.  Dumb asf if he chooses that middle aged woman instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> And?  That has nothing to do with his acting ability.



He is not that great of an actor that losing him is going to hurt this movie.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 21, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Voldemort>Grindelwald, so I hate that we more or less have a villain that is weaker in the timeline of the movies



Agree Voldemort > Grindelwald because Voldemort took over his spot a generation after as the greatest dark wizard of all time but I don't think the difference will be in any way big because here you'll have a prime Dumbledore to compensate for an older Dumbledore...who still was > Voldemort and even at an old age was the only one Voldemort ever truly feared.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 21, 2018)

Makes you wonder was Prime Grindelwald stronger then Prime Voldemort....sure Voldemort got further but he had a weaker Dumbledore in the way.

Rukia is not wrong about who Newt should be trying to fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 21, 2018)

It's crazy when you wonder how powerful Dumbledore would be if he had a Voldemort-esque killing instinct 

He was #1 in every generation he was alive in, including two generations which created two of the greatest dark wizards of all time...while most of the time having a passive style, even Voldemort said Dumbledore wasn't fighting to kill during their duel in the Ministry (and had to protect Harry at the same time).


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 21, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> It's crazy when you wonder how powerful Dumbledore would be if he had a Voldemort-esque killing instinct
> 
> He was #1 in every generation he was alive in, including two generations which created two of the greatest dark wizards of all time...while most of the time having a passive style, even Voldemort said Dumbledore wasn't fighting to kill during their duel in the Ministry (and had to protect Harry at the same time).



If that fight never got Dumbledore's Sister Killed by Accident...He would be the great Dark Wizard.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> And?  That has nothing to do with his acting ability.


His recent films have been shit for a reason.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2018)

Stoked to see Dumbledore going up against Grindelwald


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Should have recast Depp. He's fucked this up.


My question to anyone is do they actually see Grindelwald when they look at the character?  Or do they see Johnny Depp?

A lesser name.  A less well known actor playing the character would have been infinitely better.

Depp isn’t even a draw lately.  There was no reason to cast him.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 22, 2018)

There are no vibes of one of the greatest dark wizards from Depp.

It's comical.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Harry Potter universe may just be boring outside of Hogwarts.


----------



## Crying Wolf (Aug 15, 2018)

Glad to see the HP series still going strong.  Though I question their choice of actor for Grindelwald.  Didn't like that reveal during the first movie :/


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Skaddix (Sep 24, 2018)

Implicated By Prophecy interesting.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

A Lestrange huh? Sounds like trouble?

Also is that Newt's older brother?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2018)

Guess that answers my question.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 25, 2018)

Nagini...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 26, 2018)

So the reason Voldemort dove into the Dark Arts and binded Nagini to him as a Horucrux was in order to live long enough and experiment enough to ultimately find a cure for her permanent snakeyness and return her to being a human lady and his waifu. 

Pretty tragic fellow, that Voldemort.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2018)

Wtf are you guys talking about?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 10, 2018)

I am not certain if I shall see this film, because it is clear that the filmmakers are simply milking this franchise for more money, and I cannot believe that J.K. Rowling is allowing this film to be made.

Also, I dislike the fact that Dumbledore is so prominent in this film, (and was spoke of with great reverence in the previous film, despite not appearing in it) because, in the books, he was no one of great fame until his famous duel with Grindelwald in 1945, which is still at least a decade after when this film is set.

Also, it is ridiculous that Jacob Kowalski is returning, because his role in the story reached a very nice conclusion in the previous film.

How many of the characters in those posters originated in the _Harry Potter_ canon, and which were created for this film?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> J.JK. Rowling


J.K. Rowling*


DemonDragonJ said:


> because, in the books, he was no one of great fame until his famous duel with Grindelwald in 1945,


He is nobody of great fame here.  The trailer shows you how people talk to him.  He has a connection to at least two of the main characters though so it's natural he would appear.


DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, it is ridiculous that Jacob Kowalski is returning, because his role in the story reached a very nice conclusion in the previous film.


He's a popular character and Newt's best friend.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 12, 2018)

I hear this is in the 50’s on RT


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Leta Lestrange looks incredible in her purple robes.  Newt would be a fucking fool to pass that up!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Leta Lestrange looks incredible in her purple robes.  Newt would be a fucking fool to pass that up!


Pretty sure she cucked him.  She was mentioned as being a "taker" in the last film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't think I would ever be able to move on if I got cucked by her.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't think I would ever be able to move on if I got cucked by her.



lol....


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2018)

Just saw the movie.

Oh boy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Casting Depp was a huge fucking mistake.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2018)

No, Depp was a good spot about the movie.  Consistency in casting and he is a good, believable actor.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Casting Depp was a huge fucking mistake.



I see he failed to deliver a convincing big bad.

Well that is one way to solve a love triangle or square


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> I see he failed to deliver a convincing big bad.
> 
> Well that is one way to solve a love triangle or square


Rukia hasn't seen the movie yet.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

I actual agree with Grindelwald’s motives tbh.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 14, 2018)

So I've been wondering: is this movie about magic animals or Grindelwald commiting crimes? Because the title is weird and I don't see how the two could be related.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> So I've been wondering: is this movie about magic animals or Grindelwald commiting crimes? Because the title is weird and I don't see how the two could be related.


Have you not seen the previous film?


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 14, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Have you not seen the previous film?


No.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> No.


Don't you think that would explain your confusion? This is a continuation of that story.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 14, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't you think that would explain your confusion? This is a continuation of that story.


Well I know that the previous movie has Grindelwald trying to get an Obscurial, which isn't exactly a "fantastic beast", it's a human. So unless he's building an army of Dementors or something in the new movie, I don't know.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Well I know that the previous movie has Grindelwald trying to get an Obscurial, which isn't exactly a "fantastic beast", it's a human. So unless he's building an army of Dementors or something in the new movie, I don't know.


Watch the first movie.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> I hear this is in the 50’s on RT



Just saw the film. It's a fair grade for it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2018)

This film is basically Iron Man 2 of the franchise. It exists to set up the next films and introduce new characters. The plot is very rushed and it doesn't have a satisfying climax. It's only saved by the acting and special effects, but the writing is pretty bad. JKR needs to go on retirement already.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The story is centered around Credence, the obscurus kid from the first film. Here, he is being groomed to be Grindelwald's apprentince. He reminds me too much of Kylo Ren. We don't need another Kylo Ren (not even sure if we needed the first one).

Johnny Depp is alright. Not great, not bad, just alright. Some scenes work. The opening one is superb. Sometimes he reminds me too much of Jack Sparrow though.

The film has the four male and female leads from the last one. They keep up with the romance plots. But those are much less subtle and way more rushed. Also suffer from a severe case of telling instead of showing.

Fat muggle guy is the worst here. He was a great character in the first film, but here he's just the dumb comic relief. You could remove him and the main plot would be intact since he does nothing. Also the plot with the blond girl (Tina's sister) going to the dark side is forced af. Did George Lucas write this film? The random as fuck twist in the end suggests he did.

There is this plot about Credence's past which connects to Leta Lestrange. The story is good. But it's a little too self-contained and the way it ends leaves you wondering what was even the point of going there.

That said Leta's acting is pretty good, as well as Tina and Scamander. Dumbledore doesn't appear much but he is solid, would love to see a film centered on him.

Apparently Pottermore revealed Nagini is a human and JKR inserted it into this film. And she has a random romance with Credence. Yeah.

Can I tell how weird it is that EVERYONE is connected? In the first film they were random people who met for no reason and kind of ended up saving the world by accident. It flowed great. Now everyone is linked to the main plot in some way. Newt's brother is engaged to Credence's sister, who used to be in love with Newt who is working for Dumbledore... it feels like they forced those things to make the plot get there faster. Also Newt is basically the chosen one now which is dumb.

And they retconned Dumbledore being afraid to fight Grindelwald because of his sister, and instead made a magical artifact that creates a non-aggression treaty between them, which will probably be the McGuffin of the next film. Quest to Unlock Albus.

Animals are great, the special effects here really shine. But they don't feel so special a second time, which confirms my opinion that only the first film should have been about animals. My favorite one is the big cat beast though, so funny.

The climax is... okay-ish. Had cooI effects but not much more than a glorified teaser of the next films.

It's probably worth paying for seeing people do cool things with wands, I guess. But this series needs an intervention because I don't want to watch three more films of this.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2018)

Also I left out the best (major spoilers):


*Spoiler*: __ 




Turns out Credence is secretely a Dumbledore (because Dumbledore is apparently the Skywalker of this franchise).

And he gets a phoenix after the reveal. Because being a Dumbledore means you get a free phoenix.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

I liked it more than the first Fantastic Beasts.

It’s absolutely a set-up film though.

And the mystery aspect of the film is very convoluted.

Still pretty entertaining.

Damn Zoe Kravitz killed in that purple robe.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 16, 2018)

6.5/10 film through most of its runtime, then OMG TWEEST at the end


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2018)

What was the point of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Leta dying?  Along with the "I love you" but being ambiguous of who she was talking to?  Just didn't see the point of her character.

And Queenie's motivation.  "Grindelwald is fighting for a world where we can be together.  You won't come with me so I'll go with him alone!"  She also never actually talked to her sister in the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What was the point of
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



i have no idea why she died.

She seemed like she was meant to be a major franchise character.

I liked her.  And I liked her acting.  Unfortunately it seems like she was just a plot device to motivate Newt.

I also think that her "I love you" was meant for Newt.  No explanation for the scenes that took place at Hogwarts otherwise.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I just don't understand why she hooked up with Theseus in the end then.  And how was she a taker?  So much unexplained about her character and I don't think she's going to come back as a ghost either.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand why she hooked up with Theseus in the end then.  And how was she a taker?  So much unexplained about her character and I don't think she's going to come back as a ghost either.



*Spoiler*: __ 



the lady that said she was a taker joined Grindelwald!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

@Skaddix @Vault @~Gesy~ 

Rowling doesn’t like black people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2018)

Not surprised . She barely ever gave attention to Lee Jordan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Skaddix @Vault @~Gesy~
> 
> Rowling doesn’t like black people.




Do it correct Rukia....JK Rowling Doesn't Care About Black People. Praise Kayne West. Don't think she likes Asians either. 

I swear we get a new important black chick every movie. Who then disappears or dies.

Queenie wants to marry a Muggle (a fat one at that) and joins the Supremacist...I don't what...Grindlewald is like sure marry your fucking pet muggle what do I care. My ex bestfriend brother liked to fuck goats what o i care.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Don't think she likes Asians either.


Nah. Cho was the hottest girl in hogwarts. It wasn't until Ginny's boobs grew in that she got dethroned.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah. Cho was the hottest girl in hogwarts. It wasn't until Ginny's boobs grew in that she got dethroned.



Eh most of these actors got cast as kids not like JK and the casting director could predict who was going to be hot at the end and who was not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2018)

Lol I'm speaking storywise.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol I'm speaking storywise.



Come on Gesy its you how the fuck am I suppose to know you meant based on the text.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Characters I want to see more of shouldn't be exiting the franchise.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2018)

The plot is rushed and loose but the magical vibe is there. I'm actually much more satisfied with Depp's performance than Jude Law's. Although Jude does have the gay vibe needed as he always does.

Not surprised Rukia is taken with Leta. She is basically the fanservice of the film, wearing that slutty low-cut.

Isn't Voldemort a pure-blood Nazi? Why is his pet snake a chinese?

Ezra looks plump. I thought they changed the actor.

And who the fuck is Aurelius? Typical hollywood. Adding more Dumbledores because Dumbledore is popular. Only a Dumbledore can stop a Dumbledore cliche. Not to mention this would imply bloodline is more important than anything and therefore Grindelwald and Voldemort are right. Let's hope it's just Grindelwald lying, but then he got a free phoenix....


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was surprised to see Nagini at Hogwarts.  Her story seems like it is over to me.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2018)

She barely has a story to begin with. Just filling the Asian face quota.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Also.  Did Grindelwald really commit any crimes in this movie?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Yasha said:


> She barely has a story to begin with. Just filling the Asian face quota.


7/10.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2018)

Most of Hollywood still think adding an Asian face or two would appeal to the Asian market. But they usually look awkward in there, just like that nerdy Asian kid in your class. And before you start calling me a racist, I'm saying this as an Asian.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Most of Hollywood still think adding an Asian face or two would appeal to the Asian market. But they usually look awkward in there, just like that nerdy Asian kid in your class. And before you start calling me a racist, I'm saying this as an Asian.



Will she get extra screentime in China?

The problem is straight tokenism. The audience aint stupid, they know when they are pandering and getting a token. Plus presumably its more for the Asians living in the West. If you are Chinese and living in China you can see plenty of Chinese Actors on TV. Not so much for Asians in the West. 

 Plus you know I don't know if most Asian Guys want to watch some White Dude macking on their ladies all the time. I cannot speak to it directly but as Black Guy eh Watching some White Guy make out with a Black Chick does not really endear me with the property when the opposite is treated so Taboo. Not that I cannot separate that feeling from rating a movie but just something to note.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Also.  Did Grindelwald really commit any crimes in this movie?


He killed two of the Ministry of Magic guys transporting him and authorized the killing of that Muggle family.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> He killed two of the Ministry of Magic guys transporting him and authorized the killing of that Muggle family.


I forgot about that muggle family.

The ministry of magic killed a lot of his followers though.  So tit for tat.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

An anti-muggle platform would be appealing to wizards in any age.

Science is encroaching on magic.

I definitely want to hear Dumbledore's thoughts on world war 2.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I forgot about that muggle family.
> 
> The ministry of magic killed a lot of his followers though.  So tit for tat.



Grindelwald is a big hypocrite. His rally is founded on lies. Only his close associates know his true face as a murderous extremist who views the Muggles as inferior beasts. In the public, he tries to shape the image as a nonviolent revolutionist who views the Muggles as merely different. Voldemort is more true to himself in this aspect.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

One thing that I want to take off of Grindelwald.

The Aurors that died at the end of the movie were the aggressors.  I don't feel any sadness for them.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Grindelwald is a big hypocrite. His rally is founded on lies. Only his close associates know his true face as a murderous extremist who views the Muggles as inferior beasts. In the public, he tries to shape the image as a nonviolent revolutionist who views the Muggles as merely different. Voldemort is more true to himself in this aspect.



Fair enough but that makes Voldemort more like todays Alt Right.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Dumbledore is like Professor Charles though.  His way isn't the right way either.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 17, 2018)

Yasha said:


> That has been written in human DNA since time immemorial. Big hips signify good fertility and large breasts mean enough food supply for the infant's survival.
> 
> Speaking of which, did anyone notice flat-chested women are heavily favored in HP & FB casting?
> 
> ...



Eh wasn't Ginny cast as a child actor as well?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2018)

The next movie is apparently taking place in Buenos Aires?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Eh wasn't Ginny cast as a child actor as well?





JKR forced them to bind their chest?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One thing that I want to take off of Grindelwald.
> 
> The Aurors that died at the end of the movie were the aggressors.  I don't feel any sadness for them.


I thought for a hot second the girl they killed was gonna be professor umbridge she had the same bodytype/similar face


----------



## JFF (Nov 17, 2018)

This gotten a little off topic @Yasha (on the watchlist). Some questionable postings were removed.

For the movie; its okish .. but kinda boring. And in the end --- wasn't Grindelwald the bad guy ?
I was not so sure whom to cheer for in the end


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The next movie is apparently taking place in Buenos Aires?


That is a danm shame I really wanted Harry potter and te battle for britan/normandy
Seeing wizards fight nazis would be cool


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 17, 2018)

Things I liked: All the new monsters, and the wizard/muggle couple  from the last movie
Jude law as dumbledore 

Things I didnt like: Depp, the lesser villans working for grindlewald
One of the villans had a face that was too similar to the guy Depp and the gang was chasing.
I kept getting confused at parts who was who
Another one of the villians the asian one was completely useless and his death was meaningless and unjustfied.
Like he asked grindlewald a “but why we doing this tho?” 
And apparently got punished for it???


----------



## Gunners (Nov 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also I left out the best (major spoilers):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Grindlewald is probably lying.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 17, 2018)

Good movie, I enjoyed it. But there is story/character development problems.
Surprised to see Nagini. I wonder what happened to her so that she joined Voldemort, unless she goes crazy in her snake form.



Mider T said:


> What was the point of
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. It felt rushed and forced.



Mider T said:


> So much unexplained about her character and I don't think she's going to come back as a ghost either.





			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Risking the life of a student at school, she is responsible for the outcasting of Newt from some circles of British wizarding society, after he took the blame for her misdemeanor.


Newt took a bullet for Leta and she cucked him. That would explain "taker". She looks like one of those interesting and smart girls, but it all is damaged by her chaotic emotions and low self control.



Gunners said:


> Grindlewald is probably lying.


I hope so.

Also wtf is this 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Yasha said:


> I wonder if it's going to show young Albus and Grindelwald kissing in a dark alley.





Mider T said:


> Since Grindelwald wasn't gay it'd be sexual assault on Dumbledore's part.  Maybe they would tie it into the [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG] movement.





Rukia said:


> Albus sounds like a creep.
> 
> Grindelwald probably turned bad because Albus wouldn’t take no for an answer.





Yasha said:


> Very likely.
> 
> Same thing might have happened on Tom Riddle, when he studied in Hogwarts. It explains why Voldemort was scared of Dumbledore. Poor boy was scarred for life.





Rukia said:


> It’s legitimately canon that Dumbledore was a p*d*p****, right?  He was always offering the kids lemon drops to come to his office.





ClandestineSchemer said:


> It might be because Dumbledore spent years thinking about GW's wand.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

I was just having fun making fun of Dumbledore.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Another one of the villians the asian one was completely useless and his death was meaningless and unjustfied.
> Like he asked grindlewald a “but why we doing this tho?”
> And apparently got punished for it???


Some of this movie never left the cutting room floor.  He may have had a scene or two that didn’t make it into the finished film.  Or he was just a plot device to show that Grindelwald won’t tolerate any doubts from his followers.

Speaking of the cutting room floor.  I know I saw Leta in a gown in one of the trailers that I never saw in the final product.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Some of this movie never left the cutting room floor.  He may have had a scene or two that didn’t make it into the finished film.  Or he was just a plot device to show that Grindelwald won’t tolerate any doubts from his followers.
> 
> Speaking of the cutting room floor.  I know I saw Leta in a gown in one of the trailers that I never saw in the final product.



The Problem is Newt is a Terrible Protag. Its Fantastic Beast and yet the main story is the War against Grindelwald? Basically why Newt and his Friends matter. Queenie at least has a rare ability I guess that is useful. Newt doesn't even use his Beast Search as a Front. 

And we got Credence on the other side who cares who is parents are and when has HP ever been about bloodlines making you better or mattering. All the Heroes in the OG Book were like Bloodline doesn't mean shit. But Credence matters cause he is a Dumbledore say what. But he is Magic Mcguffin that Grindelwald will drain with a ritual probably.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> The Problem is Newt is a Terrible Protag. Its Fantastic Beast and yet the main story is the War against Grindelwald? Basically why Newt and his Friends matter. Queenie at least has a rare ability I guess that is useful. Newt doesn't even use his Beast Search as a Front.
> 
> And we got Credence on the other side who cares who is parents are and when has HP ever been about bloodlines making you better or mattering. All the Heroes in the OG Book were like Bloodline doesn't mean shit. But Credence matters cause he is a Dumbledore say what. But he is Magic Mcguffin that Grindelwald will drain with a ritual probably.


Sorry but this is a bad take.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2018)

Undertaker said:


> Newt took a bullet for Leta and she cucked him. That would explain "taker". She looks like one of those interesting and smart girls, but it all is damaged by her chaotic emotions and low self control.


Just saw this.   It has since been confirmed that Newt was allowed to graduate thanks to Dumbledore.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Sorry but this is a bad take.



Would you like to expand on that?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> The Problem is Newt is a Terrible Protag. Its Fantastic Beast and yet the main story is the War against Grindelwald? Basically why Newt and his Friends matter. Queenie at least has a rare ability I guess that is useful. Newt doesn't even use his Beast Search as a Front.
> 
> And we got Credence on the other side who cares who is parents are and when has HP ever been about bloodlines making you better or mattering. All the Heroes in the OG Book were like Bloodline doesn't mean shit. But Credence matters cause he is a Dumbledore say what. But he is Magic Mcguffin that Grindelwald will drain with a ritual probably.



Fantastic Beast the book is not even a storybook, but a catalogue of mythical beasts. So in order to make a movie out of it (read this as "to milk money out of it"), they have to pull a story out of thin air. And Dumbledore x Grindelwald history is a gold mine to tap from the original HP novels.

I don't mind the plot being a little forced honestly. I have enjoyed FB the movie more than I did HP movies so far.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah well doesn't everyone say the first HP movies were rough. Still they were powered by the book series, this series is free flying.

And I agree Newt Ketchum is not an idea that sells 5 Movies.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Honestly Dumbledore should be the main character moving forward.  Shoehorning Newt into everything is just silly.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 18, 2018)

I wasnt sure about newt since the first movie but then someone persuaded me that he was a good protag becuase he is suppose to be unconventional.
He’s a timid geek instead of the alpha male normal movies put in these kinds of things but still wins the day
Sadly over the course of 2 movies he hasnt changed much
And it seems the studio kind of gave up on making the beasts in fantastic beasts important to the story


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 18, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> I wasnt sure about newt since the first movie but then someone persuaded me that he was a good protag becuase he is suppose to be unconventional.
> He’s a timid geek instead of the alpha male normal movies put in these kinds of things but still wins the day
> Sadly over the course of 2 movies he hasnt changed much
> And it seems the studio kind of gave up on making the beasts in fantastic beasts important to the story



Hey I don't think every protag needs to be a badass Alpha male either but if said Protag is the key lynchpin in a plan against the Second Worst Dark Wizard in History or even just the past several centuries well...he needs to level up into a more reliable option with all due haste. It also doesn't really make Dumbledore look all that smart or competent. 

Look he had to work with Harry cause prophecy.  But Harry at least picked some useful friends, Ron himself might not have been the best of the best but he basically guaranteed straight numbers thanks to his truly massive list of siblings. While Hermoine was a Prodigy. Newt has a useless human, a confused traitor and admittedly a competent love interest. Plus no power of the prophecy to takedown Grindelwald no wonder Dumbledore finally goes  Thanos and gets off his ass to handle shit 20 years later. Cause the team Newt got aint no ones definition of an A-Team. Plus Sheesh we got more romance drama in two fucking Fantastic Beast movies then we got in eight Harry Potter Movies.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Hey I don't think every protag needs to be a badass Alpha male either but if said Protag is the key lynchpin in a plan against the Second Worst Dark Wizard in History or even just the past several centuries well...he needs to level up into a more reliable option with all due haste. It also doesn't really make Dumbledore look all that smart or competent.
> 
> Look he had to work with Harry cause prophecy.  But Harry at least picked some useful friends, Ron himself might not have been the best of the best but he basically guaranteed straight numbers thanks to his truly massive list of siblings. While Hermoine was a Prodigy. Newt has a useless human, a confused traitor and admittedly a competent love interest. Plus no power of the prophecy to takedown Grindelwald no wonder Dumbledore finally goes  Thanos and gets off his ass to handle shit 20 years later. Cause the team Newt got aint no ones definition of an A-Team. Plus Sheesh we got more romance drama in two fucking Fantastic Beast movies then we got in eight Harry Potter Movies.



Newt's best helpers are his beasts, as befits the title.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Would you like to expand on that?


Soin'tly


Skaddix said:


> The Problem is Newt is a Terrible Protag.



I don't care for Newt as a character (mainly because he is their world's answer to Michael Cera) but he is a good protagonist.  He fights for what's right and ultimately makes the brave choice for the greater good over his own selfish wants.  Yet he is still flawed and believable. 



> Its Fantastic Beast and yet the main story is the War against Grindelwald? Basically why Newt and his Friends matter.



Because in that world that's the name of the book Newt eventually writes that becomes famous.  Its mentioned in the Harry Potter books but not the movies.  We know that if the story is called "Fantastic Beasts" it's a saga focusing on Newt Scamander.



> Queenie at least has a rare ability I guess that is useful. Newt doesn't even use his Beast Search as a Front.


He doesn't need to anymore.  In this movie he is sponsored by his brother and thus the Ministry of Magic.


> And we got Credence on the other side who cares who is parents are and when has HP ever been about bloodlines making you better or mattering.



Creedence*
And purebloods did matter in Harry Potter, it just wasn't focused on as much because 90% of the characters were kids who didn't care about such things, 5he notable exception being Malfoy.



> All the Heroes in the OG Book were like Bloodline doesn't mean shit. But Credence matters cause he is a Dumbledore say what. But he is Magic Mcguffin that Grindelwald will drain with a ritual probably.



Already addressed.  And he can't be a McGuffin because he was in the first movie.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 18, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Newt's best helpers are his beasts, as befits the title.



Eh well you're right there certainly more useful then his friends...


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Eh well your right there certainly more useful then his friends...


You're*
And I'd say Tina was pretty useful.  Newt didn't even sense the attack Theseus threw at him.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You're*
> And I'd say Tina was pretty useful.  Newt didn't even sense the attack Theseus threw at him.



Yes well I already said Tina was the only dependable one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Hard to not side with Grindelwald at this point.  They need to work hard to convince the viewers that he is wrong in the next couple of movies.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

I bought the Leta Lestrange wand at Universal Studios.  Gotta support the hottest witch in Harry Potter franchise history after all!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2018)

Is it true that the title is a sham? Fantastic beasts barey have screentime? Lmao


----------



## The Runner (Nov 18, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> He’s a timid geek instead of the alpha male normal movies put in these kinds of things but still wins the day


Timid geeks are almost the majority when it comes to protagonists.

For every Tony Stark, there is a Peter Parker


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I bought the Leta Lestrange wand at Universal Studios.  Gotta support the hottest witch in Harry Potter franchise history after all!


How is she related to bellatrix again?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> How is she related to bellatrix again?


Bellatrix married into Leta's family.  Leta's father was a LeStrange.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And they retconned Dumbledore being afraid to fight Grindelwald because of his sister, and instead made a magical artifact that creates a non-aggression treaty between them, which will probably be the McGuffin of the next film. Quest to Unlock Albus.


Tbf that happened in Harry's head and might not have been the truth. Still, it was a way better reason to keep Dumbledore away from Grindelwald than some stupid artifact and they should've stuck with it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Is it true that the title is a sham? Fantastic beasts barey have screentime? Lmao



Woudn't say they barely have any screentime, but they are certainly not the focus. They are more like a tool that Newt uses to do whatever he needs to do.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hard to not side with Grindelwald at this point.  They need to work hard to convince the viewers that he is wrong in the next couple of movies.



Did the "explicit rascism" part not convince you?

Oh never mind it's Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did the "explicit rascism" part not convince you?
> 
> Oh never mind it's Rukia.


I didn’t see any explicit racism.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t see any explicit racism.



Of course you didn't.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Of course you didn't.


I do think Grindelwald should have tried harder to convince Leta to join him though.  Her death was a waste.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2018)

The right eye of J.DEEP Looked like shit, like seriously. You spent millions on production for this movie and yet the "crazy eye" of your antagonist looks like shit?
I dunno the movie stank of pretention, le nostalgia and shit action and crappy photography. Also all the "LE INCLUSION AND DAIVERSITY! in your face" look I aint european and frankly I dont give a shit about their political agendas but srsly when they shove that shit unto my escapism it gets annoying.

Characters there where also fucking retarded, like the brown chick who we spent all the fucking movie making a melodrama about, just to job like a bitch "didnt even like her in the first place" but that just goes on to tell you how shit this was.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2018)

Suigetsu you off your meds again bro?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 21, 2018)

How bad was Depp in this? 

Must be cringe all the way through to see Depp try to portray one of the greatest dark wizards of all time.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> How bad was Depp in this?
> 
> Must be cringe all the way through to see Depp try to portray one of the greatest dark wizards of all time.


For me it was the fact that Depp is getting too old to play the role that would make me believe him
Also the fact that the market is too saturated with Depp right now that his brand is worn out
Also everytime I look at the screen Im like “oh yeah this guy beat his wife” over and over again


----------



## Amol (Nov 25, 2018)

Just saw it. 
I liked it. I am a casual fan who almost likes everything as long as it isn't horse shit And this movie was decidedly above average. 
I actually liked Johnny Depp in the movie. I hadn't liked him as Grindlewald in last movie but he grew up on me. He was believable as a manipulative hypocrite. I liked that one difference from Voldemort. Voldemort was more of 'I am STRONG, obey me' kind of guy while Grindlewald is a powerful politician .
Jude Law looks the part of Dumbledore. He didn't really have much to do in this movie but I am next one will have lots off him. It was difficult to see Dumbledore in suit though. I was pretty sure that Dumbledore was wearing his silver robes since he was a baby. Well he is only Professor here. Maybe he changed clothing style when he became Headmaster. 
Newt is likable lead though I would argue that this movie doesn't have traditional hero. It is more of ensemble cast type of movie. 
Only behavior that didn't make sense to me is Queenie joining Grindlewald. Why would she do anything like that? She saw Grindlewald murdering lots of people and she still joined him. Maybe she is crazy. 
The twist in the end hurt my brain. 
Dumbledore's parents had died before 1900. According to Miller, Credence is 18 year old. How the fuck dead people made a baby? 
And Dumbledore's father was in jail for long time even when he was alive. I doubt Azakaban allows conjugal visits. Timeline wise it makes no sense for Credence to be a Dumbledore. Dates just don't add up. 
But I am sure that Director and JK Rowling are aware of such a glaring plot hole and has some genius explanation for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 25, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> For me it was the fact that Depp is getting too old to play the role that would make me believe him
> Also the fact that the market is too saturated with Depp right now that his brand is worn out
> Also everytime I look at the screen Im like “oh yeah this guy beat his wife” over and over again


meh the whole amber heard situation was pretty sketchy tbh


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


>


I wonder if he’s actually just a cousin


----------



## Amol (Nov 26, 2018)

I am a casual _movie_ fan. I don't over analyze it. I watch them for quick entertainment. Not as a critic who is looking to tear it apart. 
I off course know lot about books.  Harry Potter books were without a doubt better than movies.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 26, 2018)

Amol said:


> I doubt Azakaban allows conjugal visits.


It does, one was mentioned in Book 4. Although the visitor was a high-ranking Ministry dude, so maybe it was just one of his privileges (or he passed his visit as being on duty).


----------



## Amol (Nov 26, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> It does, one was mentioned in Book 4. Although the visitor was a high-ranking Ministry dude, so maybe it was just one of his privileges (or he passed his visit as being on duty).


That is not a conjugal visit. 


> A conjugal visit is a scheduled period in which an inmate of a prison or jail is permitted to spend several hours or days in private with a visitor, usually their legal spouse. *The parties may engage in sexual activity*



I don't think it is possible to have sex within proximity of Dementers anyway.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 26, 2018)

The visit in Book 4 fits the definition imo. But as I said, it could've been a different kind of visit.


----------



## Amol (Nov 26, 2018)

A high ranking government officer father taking sick mother to visit son is same as fuck date?


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 26, 2018)

Definition says they _may_ engage in such activity, meaning they also may not.

Edit: doesn't matter either way, because I re-read the book and the guy had a special permission to visit his son. Azkaban doesn't allow conjugal visits after all.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2018)

> Azkaban doesn't allow conjugal visits after all.





Of course it doesn't. The whole idea of having Dementors guard the Azkaban is to break down the prisoners mentally and drive them despair or insane. Why would Azkaban allow them to have something to look forward to? Not to mention, if the inmates (barring Sirius) still have interest in sex, the Dementors are not doing their job.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 28, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Why would Azkaban allow them to have something to look forward to?


To give the Dementors something to eat? They feed on happy thoughts.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2018)

Also it is worth to mention there are no pretty/cute girls in this movie. The only hot one is the femme fatal like that is Jonny D.’s french side kick.

But the rest are just ugly or old. And the lady from the mummie doesnt count.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Also it is worth to mention there are no pretty/cute girls in this movie. The only hot one is the femme fatal like that is Jonny D.’s french side kick.
> 
> But the rest are just ugly or old. And the lady from the mummie doesnt count.


Zoe Kravitz.  She's got a racy picture on the cover of the new Rolling Stone to show you just how hot she is.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2018)

She is half Black, half Jewish. Interesting.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> She is half Black, half Jewish. Interesting.


Technically 3/4 black, 1/4 Jewish


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Zoe Kravitz.  She's got a racy picture on the cover of the new Rolling Stone to show you just how hot she is.


Dont care, dont like her, her character sucked ass.
The french femme fatale hottie was actually hot.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Technically 3/4 black, 1/4 Jewish


>jewish
so white, therefore she is a mulatto. Jew is not an enthicity, I dont understant why murricans always shield themselves with "I am jewish" as if having the guilt shield"


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Dont care, dont like her, her character sucked ass.
> The french femme fatale hottie was actually hot.


Zoe Kravitz in 2018 and her mom Lisa Bonet in 1988 (pregnant with Zoe in the pic)

EDIT: Actually I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Zoe Kravitz in 2018 and her mom Lisa Bonet in 1988 (pregnant with Zoe in the pic)
> 
> EDIT: Actually I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post that.


I heard she had health problems during the mad max filming. Like anorexia or something like that, she's had it rough.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> >jewish
> so white, therefore she is a mulatto. Jew is not an enthicity, I dont understant why murricans always shield themselves with "I am jewish" as if having the guilt shield"


To be Jewish is to belong to an ethnoreligious group.  Even if it weren't exclusive to Israel, Jews would still be Semitic not White.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> To be Jewish is to belong to an ethnoreligious group.  Even if it weren't exclusive to Israel, Jews would still be Semitic not White.


Thats the most BS thing that I have ever heard. Belonging to a religion doesnt make you into a new ethnic.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Thats the most BS thing that I have ever heard. Belonging to a religion doesnt make you into a new ethnic.


That's not what I said.  I said to be Jewish is to belong to an ethnoreligious group.  Not all religions or ethnicities are like that.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Technically 3/4 black, 1/4 Jewish



According to wikipedia, her parents are both half black, half Jewish.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> That's not what I said.  I said to be Jewish is to belong to an ethnoreligious group.  Not all religions or ethnicities are like that.


nah, sounds like bullshit to me. They want to be the special snowflakes but in truth, the true jews are middle easterns.
All the others are to wathever normal ethnic group they belong "le I am jewish ethnic" meme needs to stop.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> nah, sounds like bullshit to me. They want to be the special snowflakes but in truth, the true jews are middle easterns.
> All the others are to wathever normal ethnic group they belong "le I am jewish ethnic" meme needs to stop.


I mean there are people who have studied alot more than you or I on the subject


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 2, 2018)

So I just saw the movie, they named this "The Crimes of Grindelwald" but the plot of the movie has nothing to do with such thing.
The first movie was much better but this one was nowhere near as bad as people were saying, It was however very noticeable that they were a lot more worried about setting up future events than having a movie that can stand on its own.
The Nagini thing was unnecessary, and the plot twist at the end was also kinda stupid, unnecessary and very obviously a lie.


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2018)

Mider T said:


> To be Jewish is to belong to an ethnoreligious group.  Even if it weren't exclusive to Israel, Jews would still be Semitic not White.


They still white, just not full on caucasoid white. Like how hispanics/Indians/Persians can also be white.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 4, 2018)

Indians aren't white in any context.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2018)

This story is a lot like Pokemon, if you think about it.

He meets magical creatures, befriends them, puts them inside a suitcase (pokeball) and occasionally lets them out to perform tasks or fight other creatures for him. Once it is finished, they return to the suitcase.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm a bit confused after seeing this. If Albus and his lover have a blood pact of not fighting then how the hell did they fight with Albus' brother when their sister died?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2018)

Djomla said:


> I'm a bit confused after seeing this. If Albus and his lover have a blood pact of not fighting then how the hell did they fight with Albus' brother when their sister died?


Uh...I think you're confused on entire events and the timeline.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Uh...I think you're confused on entire events and the timeline.



But it is confusing. Albus' sister died when Albus, his bro and Grindelwald fought each other. After that Albus and Gman haven't seen each other till their final duel. So the blood pact or whatever the hell they call it had to be made prior to the thresome the boys had. And yet then, they could fight but they can't now. Is it just so that the plot can be stretched to 3 more movies or is it something else?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2018)

Was pleasantly surprised about how this prequel-sequel ended up, it's a slow build up till that game-changing climax. It gave a nice Empire Strikes Back vibe that I hadn't felt in a long while, maybe just after Infinity War.

Didn't see coming either Queenie's decision.

Curious about how the next installment will go.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2019)

Also please add this thread to the Directory.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

How could anyone not join Grindelwald after seeing that vision of WW2?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

@Skaddix

Got my Leta souvenir at Universal Studios.  How fucking hot is that woman???


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 28, 2019)

Lol nice JK acknowledge fuck ups today.

I got a suggestion fuck Newt
Do a TV show at Hogwarts on Amazon or Netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

I want a Harry Potter reboot tv series.  Fix the ending.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Lol nice JK acknowledge fuck ups today.
> 
> I got a suggestion fuck Newt
> Do a TV show at Hogwarts on Amazon or Netflix.


But I do think Newt was a mistake.  Voldemort in school.  Or James and Lily Potter in school and the rise of the Death eaters would have made far more money.

But it was worth it for Leta.  Holy shit man.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 1, 2019)

That was Rowling biggest fuck up killing Leta.

Fuck it put anyone in the damn school. Just boost the violence and sex count a bit and be a smash hit on Amazon, Netflix or whatever streaming site you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 1, 2019)

Not to mention Harry potter really does fit tv.

You can easily get 7 Seasons since the School takes Seven Years to graduate. 

or you could start with teens in year 4 and have each seasons take a semester.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2019)

>People wanting CW Hogwarts


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> >People wanting CW Hogwarts



I never said put it on CW. Plus aint no way CW got the budget to film in fucking England on a record basis. I said putting on a streaming site. Warner Bros has DC all Access I guess but presumably they got to get to the party and start an actual streaming service. I suppose they can transition HBO into that. To launch that they need at least one big gun. Amazon has Lord of the Rings. Disney has got Marvel and Star Wars. Netflix got their first with plenty of content. What other big name IP does WB have to launch something like that?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Plus aint no way CW got the budget to film in fucking England on a record basis.


Wasn't Reign filmed in England?


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 1, 2019)

Was it usually when they need castles they go to Eastern Europe.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2019)

If they were to make a series, I'd rather it be an anthology or something like American Horror Story, but on Netflix.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 1, 2019)

American Horror story only works cause its the same actors playing different characters.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> American Horror story only works cause its the same actors playing different characters.


There are few different actors each season.  Like Cloud Atlas. 

Anyway Fargo does the same thing with s a brand new cast every season.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Skaddix
> 
> Got my Leta souvenir at Universal Studios.  How fucking hot is that woman???


 

They put well-polished samples for display at USJ but the actual merchandises aren't polished and look much less impressive, so I didn't buy any.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 1, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> boost the violence and sex count


So basically the magicians.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 1, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> So basically the magicians.



I mean the Magicians has a pretty low budget. So Yes and No.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2019)

I don’t like the magicians analogy because they never spend time at Brakebills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like the magicians analogy because they never spend time at Brakebills.



That is true plus they are more like Grad Students lol. Whereas  Hogwarts is more K-12.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

Exactly.  And the Hogwarts TV show should be at Hogwarts 90% of the time.  I don’t want to see Harry at his uncle’s house during the summer.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 2, 2019)

Yep seasons should start with every one headed to 9 and 3/4 and seasons should end with everyone getting on the train back.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like the magicians analogy because they never spend time at Brakebills.


they did in S1 at least lol


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 2, 2019)

I still haven't even seen this movie. The first one was ok but i have zero investment left for this franchise.

Shoulda done something people give a shit about like young voldemort prequel or a marauders series or some shit. Nobody gives a fuck about newt and it's not even about magical beasts anymore.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> I still haven't even seen this movie. The first one was ok but i have zero investment left for this franchise.
> 
> Shoulda done something people give a shit about like young voldemort prequel or a marauders series or some shit. Nobody gives a fuck about newt and it's not even about magical beasts anymore.



A film about how Voldemort created all the horcruxes and how RAB found the locket would be nice.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

If you are a magician and you see that nuclear bomb vision.  100% you will decide it is time to reign muggles in.  Professor Charles was wrong.  And so is Dumbledore.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

Technology cannot be allowed to encroach on magic.  Muggles are getting better and better and creating weapons.  Grindelwald should have no problem recruiting followers.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 3, 2019)

if wizards are too stupid and inept not to try and learn from muggles and adopt and adept to science and the always evolving technology or try to combine it with magic, then they're also gonna be too stupid and inept to try and stop it either.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2019)

I am having difficulty in seeing this film as much more than a blatant cash grab, an attempt to make money from a popular and beloved franchise, so I did not see it when it was in the theater; I waited until it was released on home video.

            I shall mention my complaints about this film before I say what I enjoyed about it; first, it makes no sense to have an American actor play a character who is from Europe (his exact country of origin being unknown). I am very fond of Johnny Depp, but there is no reason that the filmmakers could not have cast an actor who was from that region of the world, or, at the very least, Depp could have attempted to speak with a foreign accent, as he was using his normal voice for his role.

            Second, Professor McGonagall was not even born at the time that the events of this film are occurring, unless that was a completely different Professor McGonagall in 1927. Third, Dumbledore was the transfiguration teacher at Hogwarts before he became headmaster, not the defense against the dark arts teacher, unless he changed positions between this film and Tom Riddle’s time at the school. Did the makers of this film even read the books?

Fourth, the subtitles and Tina referred to the American wizarding government as "the Ministry," but "ministry," when used in relation to government, is a distinctly British term; the proper name of the American magical government is Magical Congress of the United States of America, or MACUSA. Did the filmmakers even remember the previous film? Also, how is it that British government agents were able to operate freely in France? Did the French ministry grant them permission to do so?

            I wonder how much of this film is considered to be canonical, given that it has little to no source material from the books; it is mainly an original story that uses several characters and elements that are canonical.

            Jude Law gave a fairly good performance as Albus Dumbledore in his younger years, but he did not have sufficient screentime for me to give a good evaluation of his performance; hopefully, in a future film, he shall have more time to truly distinguish himself.

            I do like how Leta was a well-developed character, but it was very sad that she died, and I also did not expect Queenie to join Grindelwald; that was a very unexpected twist. Will Queenie die as a follower of Grindelwald, or shall she eventually rejoin the heroes?

            In the books, there was nothing to indicate that Nagini was anything other than an ordinary snake of whom Voldemort was fond, so this film implying that she was originally a human was very interesting, but I hope that J.K. Rowling herself decided that, and that it was not a fact created by the writers of this film.

            The mystery of Creedence’s true identity was definitely one of the most fascinating plot lines of the film, and the twist, that he was a member of the Dumbledore family, was a great way to end the film, but I wonder how, exactly, he is related to them. I doubt that he could be a sibling to Albus, Aberforth, and Arianna, since their parents died when they were young, so, perhaps he is a cousin of theirs?

            It is likely that there shall be further films in this series, as unfortunate as that may be, so I hope that any future films shall be well-written and worth watching.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 11, 2019)

They should just make a damn TV Show.

Set it at Hogwarts. I guarantee they rack in the cash at Amazon or Netflix.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Second, Professor McGonagall was not even born at the time that the events of this film are occurring, unless that was a completely different Professor McGonagall in 1927.


Why is that?


DemonDragonJ said:


> I do like how Leta was a well-developed character,


Hard disagree.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 12, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am having difficulty in seeing this film as much more than a blatant cash grab, an attempt to make money from a popular and beloved franchise, so I did not see it when it was in the theater; I waited until it was released on home video.
> 
> I shall mention my complaints about this film before I say what I enjoyed about it; first, it makes no sense to have an American actor play a character who is from Europe (his exact country of origin being unknown). I am very fond of Johnny Depp, but there is no reason that the filmmakers could not have cast an actor who was from that region of the world, or, at the very least, Depp could have attempted to speak with a foreign accent, as he was using his normal voice for his role.
> 
> ...



That's the thing, J.K. Rowling herself wrote the script, considering the lore issues in this movie, her many bizarre retcons on twitter and giving her okay to questionable things like the Cursed Child thing, perhaps it would be better if she just retired.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Why is that?



What do you mean? The professor McGonagall whom we all know from the books was born in 1935, well after this movie, which is set in 1927, so either the filmmakers made a major error, or that is a different professor McGonagall.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2020)

That's just unfair and fucked up.


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

To be expected.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

He wasn’t very good in the franchise tbh.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Newt needs to go with Zoe Kravitz.  Dumb asf if he chooses that middle aged woman instead.


That would make him a necrophile


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 6, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @Orochibuto



It is.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2020)

@reiatsuflow


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 6, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @reiatsuflow



It is and this never would have happened if trump won.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 6, 2020)

I’ve yet to see the movie but did it even indicate that Grindelwald would be back in the next one?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I’ve yet to see the movie but did it even indicate that Grindelwald would be back in the next one?


Big Yes.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 6, 2020)

What a load of bullshit


----------



## Amol (Nov 7, 2020)

Well Damn.
I guess they could bring back actor from first movie before he changed into Depp.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2020)

Amol said:


> Well Damn.
> I guess they could bring back actor from first movie before he changed into Depp.


Colin Farrell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2020)

Who forgets Colin Farrell lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 7, 2020)

Idk how that would make sense since his character was an actual person that Grindelwald impersonated. Doesn’t seem to make sense for him to take his identity again.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 8, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Idk how that would make sense since his character was an actual person that Grindelwald impersonated. Doesn’t seem to make sense for him to take his identity again.


They'll have Colin Farrell take up Johnny's role and bring in another actor to take up Farrel's previous role


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 8, 2020)

Funny, I remember even when we knew Amber Heard was a crazy pos, people still accused Johnny of being a wife beater and gave JK Rowling shit for supporting the casting (before her transphobic tweets). Now Johnny’s gone and people don’t like it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2020)

Just Cancel the Fantastic Beasts Franchise Already
					

Following Johnny Depp's resignation from the Harry Potter spin-off franchise, and in light of a laundry list of other problems, it's time to lay this one to rest




					time.com


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2020)

I...would be okay with that.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 10, 2020)

He be better at it lol...JD peaked in like Pirates 2


----------



## CrownedEagle (Nov 15, 2020)

Warner just lost a fan for this franchise, Hope Amber Pu...ersonality was worth it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Warner just lost a fan for this franchise, Hope Amber Pu...ersonality was worth it.



Not just you apparently.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 15, 2020)

the problem i have is no doubt Johnny Deep fans will take credit when the movie underperforms but I should note it was on the decline anyway.  So its going to be hard to separate the issues.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

No Johnny no Money


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 16, 2020)

What about yaoi crowd? who they would like Jude Law to hook up?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 18, 2020)

Sounds like another Paul Rudd situation


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 25, 2020)

Yep, he was Paul Rudd-ing it.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 25, 2020)

Cool, now they need to recast Mera for Aquaman as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 25, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Cool, now they need to recast Mera for Aquaman as well


Warner Bros: aMbEr HeArD dId NoThInG wRoNg


----------



## MShadows (Nov 25, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Warner Bros: aMbEr HeArD dId NoThInG wRoNg


Just replace her with Lili Reinhart and there wouldn't be that big of a difference


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Yep, he was Paul Rudd-ing it.


Huge upgrade.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2020)

I think creatively it was a bad decision to kill Leta Lestrange.  The mystery of her character and her connection to a notorious deatheater house was never fully explored.  And they had the brilliant Zoey Kravitz in the role.  WB/Rowling blew it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think creatively it was a bad decision to kill Leta Lestrange.  The mystery of her character and her connection to a notorious deatheater house was never fully explored.  And they had the brilliant Zoey Kravitz in the role.  WB/Rowling blew it.


Just admit you wanted her for fapping material.


----------



## Karma (Nov 30, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Cool, now they need to recast Mera for Aquaman as well


Shes the one who shouldve been replaced with Mads Mikkelson if anything

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MShadows (Nov 30, 2020)

Karma said:


> Shes the one who shouldve been replaced with Mads Mikkelson if anything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 1, 2020)

trans Aquaman, new DC era


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 1, 2020)

Hannibal is Wizard-Hitler now?

It is acceptable.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 24, 2020)

I never really understood whole amber heard -depp issue. 

It seems depp played into one of her game and his career demised whe  hollywood liberal blacklisted him.

Its sad to see depp has to suffer all this. I think its better for rowling to cancel the series and come up dumbledore prequels. 

WB should wait for the case conclusion thars ongoing. He lost libel case afajnst Sun. Fuckn Sun is a tabaloid and WB seriously decided to drop him of based on tabaloid 's defense.

Cancel culture is steadily getting  worse in my opinion.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 24, 2020)

my brain says NO to Heard
but my dick says YES

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 24, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> That's the thing, J.K. Rowling herself wrote the script, considering the lore issues in this movie, her many bizarre retcons on twitter and giving her okay to questionable things like the Cursed Child thing, perhaps it would be better if she just retired.


I think she got greddy with money. Her corporate  partner wanted the story to be canonical part of continued story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Dec 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> my brain says NO to Heard
> but my dick says YES



Never put your dick in crazy, bro.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 30, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> my brain says NO to Heard
> but my dick says YES


Would you fuck Bellatrix Lestrange?


----------

